# Pellets or mix?



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've always fed my rabbits on a mix, it looks nicer than the pellet food but I've been looking around and thinking about it a lot. Two of my three current rabbits have molar malocclusion and have to have their teeth filed every 3 months. I'm considering changing to a pellet food as I've read a lot about this being better for fussy rabbits and can help with the malocclusion. Although I feed my lot on a mix they only have a handful in the evening when they get put to bed and rest of the day is spent out loose in the garden eating grass and plants. I do notice they tend to leave the pellets that are in the mix and only eat the "nice" looking bits. 

Now I'm wondering which do people here prefer to feed their buns and would it be worth me changing their diet when they're happy and healthy on the current mix apart from the molar malocclusion. I'm unsure if changing the diet to a pellet food will make visits to the vet for teeth filing less frequent. 

So what does everyone here prefer pellet or mix? Those of you choosing pellet which brand(s) do you recommend I switch to if I were to change their diet?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i use a mix currently but i am changing to pellet soon as my lot are getting fussy!!!

im going to change to allen & page pellet


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Leo's on excel pellets but he doesn't get very many his diet is mostly hay and fresh vegetables.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I have always used excel pellets Stan seems to like them, ive alsio heard that A&P are ok and so are science selective! 

Apparently the higher the fibre the better!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy gets a handfull of excel pellets , she wasnt keen when I started the transition from mix but now she goes mad for them, as soon as I'm done with this bag shes moving onto excel light as shes not as lively as she used to be and is growing a bit of a chin.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm, I really am in two minds as to whether to change the diet or not. I mean my three only get the dried food when they're put to bed at night so they have something to eat through the night but they spend the entire day out on the grass eating that and any plants they can get to. The dried food isn't really the main part of their diet its just a side order so to speak.


----------



## onespoilthamster (May 4, 2009)

Hi Presley has been on Excel Junior and suffered with a mucky rear end on and off. He is just finished the changeover to Science Selective and the problem is totally resolved. Phew!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Hmm, I really am in two minds as to whether to change the diet or not. I mean my three only get the dried food when they're put to bed at night so they have something to eat through the night but they spend the entire day out on the grass eating that and any plants they can get to. The dried food isn't really the main part of their diet its just a side order so to speak.


I dont really see the point in you changing them to be honest, you may cause them more upset if you do, so maybe just keep them in it if they seem fine on it now! xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I can imagine junior food is very rich to help them put on weight. 

If you hae all 3 bunnies together then 1 could be eating all the good bits etc. 

I changed Miffy because she would never eat the grains no matter how little I fed her. Also 3 different vet practices (1 in Plymouth 1 in Worthing 1 in Bournemouth) I have used have recommended them on top of hay.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My rabbit won't eat pellets only mix. Although they are fussy with that.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they would do eventually it took me a month to wean Miffy off mix. 

Also you dont get issues with the heavy bits being left at the bottom of the box when your nearly finished and the peas being at the top so they vanish quick.

also peas are not good to give to buns


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Normi loves his excel pellets he knocks the dish out of my hands before I have put ot down! x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Mix is not good, if you are going to feed them anyhting then pellets, teeth wise you need them to eat as much hay as possible mine only get a very small handle of pellets each once a day so they eat their hay.

If they are hungry and are fed the right diet they will eat the pellets, id rather give them good hay and veg otherwise, id never ever feed mix.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have decided to try and stick with Wagg Bunny Brunch which is pretty much a pellet food, but with a few tasty bits (prob 5%). I had a fruity one for them last time(because I couldnt get Wagg), which smelt lovely but they did leave bits of it, so back to Wagg. To be honest, my lot dont care if I swap and change, they just dont like the moist ones very much, our local pet shops dont tend to stock the same ones all the time, Wagg is blummin hard to get hold of!
I dont think if they are having small amounts that it would matter that much for their teeth but if they are being piccy then maybe it would be better to change, as I say, a change of food doesnt matter to my lot at all!

*Heidi*


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

I feed Wagg optimum pellets, my bunny was losing weight on the mix and was getting very fussy. He loves these pellets he has a handful a day, with hay, a carrot, cabbage leaf and access to grass during the day.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I feed pellets, but its a really token amount. I find most commercial feeds too high in fat, and too low in fibre. 

I think its best to concentrate on the quality of hay, and the variety of fresh, as this is what 90% of the diet is made up of.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo has excel dwarf and junior pelletts. he lurvvees them. he has 2 small handfuls in the morning and night. he came to me on mix but i changed to pellets and he was fine.

also ive noticed he's not eating much hay at the moment


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are his poos ok? i think the junior mix is slightly richer to help the bunnies grow but cant remember too well. I only feed miffy 1 grabful of excel normal pellets in the evening which means she has to eat her hay during the day.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Do pets @ home sell the excel pellets? I've looked on their website and don't see it on there. Wondering if its worth the trip there since its quite a way from where I live and the usual place I get my food doesn't sell it.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Do pets @ home sell the excel pellets? I've looked on their website and don't see it on there. Wondering if its worth the trip there since its quite a way from where I live and the usual place I get my food doesn't sell it.


Yeah they do thats where i get mine from. x


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> are his poos ok? i think the junior mix is slightly richer to help the bunnies grow but cant remember too well. I only feed miffy 1 grabful of excel normal pellets in the evening which means she has to eat her hay during the day.


yes and there are lots of them!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea they do although i try not to buy from them as there rubbish, but needs must etc. 
I'm sure his diets ok, if he puts on weight then restrict the pellets a little


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> yes and there are lots of them!!


I was always told not to feed the junior pellets and just to use the normal ones as they are better for them! Barney wouldnt even eat the junior ones! Not sure how true this is but they have been fine for all my lot!! x


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

well im nearly finished with this bag so might just give him normal stuff after??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

try and slowly mix the 2 types for a least a week to give his tum time to adjust


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I personally dont like pellets. it worries me that although they get everything they need from them and it does prevent selective feeding if you feed other foods too they may get too much of some things. i would prefer to feed them plenty of veg and then just give them the mix so they can choose which bits they need. but thats just me. i no a lot of people wont agree with me and probably think im stupid but its piece of mind for me. and the rabbits seem happy and healthy enough.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

nutrition wise I think all they need is hay and at least 4 different bits of veg every day


----------

